# Plumber



## sNApple (Apr 23, 2010)

Free quotes, discount for bca members!
please PM

lower mainland & fraser valley only


----------



## rlove250 (Apr 29, 2010)

How do you like being a plumber. I'm taking a course in Kamloops to get into that. I figure better hours and pay than hotel work.

Also as a perk, I'm sure your able to source parts for your own misting system.


----------

